# дедовщина



## cyaxares_died

No, I didn't mix up the forums. I am looking for whether there is a Turkish equivalent of the Russian word "дедовщина" -it means the violence of army generals to ordinary soldiers -a common phenomenon in Russia, sometimes leading to death.


----------



## Volcano

*I found as 'Askere alınan kişilerin acımasızca tartaklanması'*


----------



## dr.izbul

Volcano said:


> *I found as 'Askere alınan kişilerin acımasızca tartaklanması'*


 
This is misleading. There is no such concept in this country and no such expression in the language. I have googled for the above quotation and it occurs in one isolated text, the subject matter being the conditions in the Russian armed forces in Cechnia -- evaluated from an expressly negative viewpoint.

It is inconceivable that "harassment of the recruits" could be enacted at the level of and by "generals"; that splendid treatment belonging to drill sergeants' domain, as it is in any army across the world.


----------



## cyaxares_died

dr.izbul said:


> that splendid treatment belonging to drill sergeants' domain, as it is in any army across the world.




To the point where the recruit (almost) dies?

Is this practice really unheard of in Turkey? It happens in the Russian army, in the Chinese one...


----------



## dr.izbul

cyaxares_died said:


> To the point where the recruit (almost) dies?


 
Obviously not.

But, are we talking here of a kind of military training that might be of the "over-zealous" type to varying degrees,

or are we talking of mistreatment such as would be exemplified by swearing and corporal punishment?

Swearing is practically unavoidable, though it is forbidden by statutes.

Corporal punishment is illegal and is not "institutional" in any sense of the word. It does occur, not as an an institutionalized form of punishment, but (as might be expected) in the form of uncontrolled emotive bursts.


----------



## cyaxares_died

We're talking about people higher up the ladder beating up a recruit in the evening for leisure.


----------



## dr.izbul

cyaxares_died said:


> people higher up the ladder beating up a recruit in the evening for leisure.


 
Would appear to be a gothic porno movie.


----------



## Volcano

cyaxares_died said:


> We're talking about people higher up the ladder beating up a recruit in the evening for leisure.



*Could be in turkish army*


----------



## dr.izbul

Volcano said:


> *Could be in turkish army*


 
Can you offer any recorded evidence or is it from personal experience?

It is not _*nice*_, to say the least, to make defamatory or incriminating statements, if you are not prepared to support them with solid convincing data.


----------



## Qomi

cyaxares_died said:


> We're talking about people higher up the ladder beating up a recruit in the evening for leisure.


 
As far as I heard from my father, beating up a soldier for trivial things *,but not for leisure,* was common in the past. He said he was once beaten for waking up late. However, nowadays such events are not so common. At least,it's been years since I haven't heard of.


----------

